# Problem with the Netflix app



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Clicking the Netflix app on my wife's Fire generates an error that says something like "we cannot find an internet connection for this device..." but all other apps work. The workaround is to clear the cache and data which requires reentering the user name and password. Any ideas?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Clicking the Netflix app on my wife's Fire generates an error that says something like "we cannot find an internet connection for this device..." but all other apps work. The workaround is to clear the cache and data which requires reentering the user name and password. Any ideas?


I haven't a clue! But I'd try uninstalling the Netflix app and reinstalling it if you haven't already.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I haven't a clue! But I'd try uninstalling the Netflix app and reinstalling it if you haven't already.


Thanks, Claw. Tried that. It works once (as does clearing the cache) but the next session fails.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I assume you're using wifi for this, rather than 4G. I'd restart the wifi router (I just unplug mine for twenty or thirty seconds), reinstall the Netflix app (probably before you turn off the wifi, actually), and try everything again with both of them fresh. This assumes you have control of the wifi yourself. If you don't, I would see if the behavior repeats with another wifi setup. If you don't have access anywhere else, McDonald's has free wifi. If you park next to the building, you can probably check it without even leaving your car!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, restart the device (press and hold the power key until it shuts down).


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Claw and Betsy.

I've tried restarting the network and the device. I'm not sure if I can convince my wife that she has to go to McDonald's to watch movies, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Sounds like you've already removed and reinstalled the app, which would be my first recommendation, given your issue.

2nd recommendation would be Kindle Fire itself.

Have you updated the Kindle Fire firmware? 

Go to Settings > Device and then read the System Version entry. If there's an update for kindle, you may want to apply it by clicking Update Your Kindle.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

If the app is newer but your firmware is older, there could be an incompatibility.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://support.netflix.com/en/node/85

I suspect there's little here that hasn't already been suggested, but you might have a look at the link above.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Robert Stanek said:


> Sounds like you've already removed and reinstalled the app, which would be my first recommendation, given your issue.
> 
> 2nd recommendation would be Kindle Fire itself.
> 
> ...


I've not tried that. I had assumed that the firmware was automatically updated like it is on my older Kindles. How do I know if there's an update?


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Jeff said:


> I've not tried that. I had assumed that the firmware was automatically updated like it is on my older Kindles. How do I know if there's an update?


If the device is current, the Update Your Kindle button is dimmed (grayed out). Otherwise, you'll be able to click the Update Your Kindle button.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Robert Stanek said:


> If the device is current, the Update Your Kindle button is dimmed (grayed out). Otherwise, you'll be able to click the Update Your Kindle button.


Ah. Thanks. I never noticed that. Turns out that button's disabled.

I just picked up my Great-Grandson at school and connected to their network. The Netflix app threw a slightly different error, but I was able to download a book and play music from the cloud.

I think I've tried everything now so I'm going to give it a day or so to see if it fixes itself before contacting support.


----------

